# Button



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 25, 2009)

After spending a month or so at the vet clinic recouperating from a nasty wound on her leg (deep abcess from being bit by a feral cat), she finally came home today.

Give her a few days to adjust to her new surroundings (Mom says she seems happy to be back home), and she'll be back mousing before we know it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 26, 2009)

A month! Wow! I'll bet she is glad to be back home. I'm glad that she was able to recover from it and will be back to her usual self soon.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 26, 2009)

whoa a month at the vets.you know she is glad tobe back home.itll take her some time to get used tobeing home.


----------



## m.holloway (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey you guys, Here a new member to our funny farm: My granddaughter Holly wants to show in the fair next year for 4-h. It wasn't enough for me this past week at this year fair. I think the smell of hay and poo got to me and I wasn,t thinking when I said sure, We'll buy that rabbit and show next year.LOL  






 Her name is Patches born 2/19/09 Minn lop/Lionhead cross


----------



## sparkles2307 (Mar 26, 2009)

TOO cute!


----------



## m.holloway (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 26, 2009)

thats a cute lil bunny.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 26, 2009)

Mare, good to hear from you again!  That lil' bunny is sooo adorable! 

Button was kept at the clinic mostly because of the cold weather we'd be having, and of course her winter coat was shaved off.  It was also good she was over there and getting spoiled rotten because her wound was pretty serious...she was almost on the brink of death when Mom found her, a month ago, because she was too weak to move nor would she eat or drink anything.  The vet also wanted to keep her longer because the bad wound she was having, he wanted to keep an eye on it because there was dead tissue sloughing off and he probably had to cut that away.

But sounds like she's back to her old self again and all healed up nicely, with all four legs and paws intact which is great.


----------

